# Seperated at birth Gore Wrede album & king Crimson: Red perriod ,there a corelation?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Seperated at birth Gore Wrede album & king Crimson: Red perriod ,there a corelation?*

Has a learning musicologist, and ardent art-school music and audiophile

I connect the dot of sonical sphere if you will, Red of King Crimson is the utter most brutal relentless proggy king of what Gore from Netherlands would do in the 80'' on wrede album but make it louder crusty, heavier , this is what i see fiirst than , Red of aforred mention band of fame most had have an impact on this noise-rock or metallic-rock or noise & rolls trio.

I love both of these album of bands and respective perriod , concidence i dont think so, the ferrocity, the intensity the rellentless hammering .

So what about this short conclusion on Venlo Holland heavy instrumental behemot and King Crimson sound likely *(Gore) had listen to prog , thus said king Crimson.
*, there is a paralel to be drawn here between both,, red a song, wrede a full 2 lp or cd, the logical progression of this song.

:tiphat:


----------

